# Need help with what type of fish to smoke



## oconeeal (Dec 17, 2012)

We are having a lot of people in for the weekend and I am doing a ham and a turkey.  I will be smoking at 225 to 250.  Someone asked if I could also have some fish and I said sure.  After what I have read most fish are done at a lower temp.  Is there anything I could smoke at this temp and if so what type and how?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know any fish that will take those temps at least not for very long maybe somebody else does. Maybe throw some ABT's or Fatties on and they'll forget all about the fish


----------



## james bierman (Dec 20, 2012)

i did catfish in hr and shark


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

Tricky one?

Catfish is very delicate.  I would think more like salmon or thresher shark?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## james bierman (Dec 21, 2012)

im getting ready to smoke some croakers will let you know how it turns out. man that smoked croaker turned out great here is a pic of it after it was done
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























IMG_20121221_172754.jpg



__ james bierman
__ Dec 21, 2012


----------

